# Miglior Detailing Ltd: Aston Martin DB9 -30 Hour Turn Around!!



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello, and welcome along to another Miglior write up!

Under the spotlight today is an Aston martin DB9 in Tungsten Silver. Now, this car is 4 years old with just short of 20k miles on the clock. The owner of this car used this car whatever the circumstances, it's been a second car but it has done its fair share of touring around Europe. After 4 years of this, it's bound to need an overhaul. After looking for a Detailer in Lancashire the owner quickly called and booked the car in.










It hasn't really been washed a great deal, which on the face of it isn't ideal, but although the paint is very dirty, it isn't too badly scratched or swirled. It has probably been washed around 15 times during its life. 
Now, with that being the case, dirt has stuck the surface and sat there for a long time. This will need a lot of decontamination, but underneath there shouldn't be too much paintwork to correct. The paint finish looks dull and lifeless, but not too swirly!

Every inch of the car was either covered in moss, leaves or dirt. The alloy wheels had also taken a fair beating during its life up until now, and with them being diamond cut, they would need some work to correct this. The interior was also needing a new lease of life with the leather showing signs of ingrained dirt and oil.

*Summary of the work carried out:

- Full Diamond Cut Refurb of all Alloy wheels.
- Perform enhancement detail to remove buffer trails/dull looking paint
- Full wheel & Arch Detail
- Perform deep interior detail paying close attention to the leather
- Protect the car for the winter.
- Degrease Engine bay and protect
- Touch up paint along passenger sill

*

Well, on with the write up!

Here are some shots before the car was touched.










The wheels




























The ingrained dirt all over the car!




























The paint which has unfortunately been knocked off.










Boot Shuts



















Engine bay























































Interior



























































































Now, it's time to get some work done! First up is the interior and deep leather clean.

To get a good side by side idea of the difference made, I taped up half of the leather on the driver's seat.










The leather was gently scrubbed and treated with Swissvax products.










To read the rest please click here!!!










​


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation & cracking write up:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work can i ask what did you use on the headlights?

tom


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Excellent write up on a great car, thanks!


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

What was the clothe used to remove the wax (final buff, not the grabber)

Thanks


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround fella:thumb:..lovely smooth, flowing shape to work on.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome job, just love that interior and everything else! :thumb:


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

was this a full correction detail ?



Passenger arch , what looks to be a cluster of swirls/scratches and possibly some hollogramming ...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

says enhancement in bold type...


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very impresive detail.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Love it. you must love your job, getting these lush cars in and totally transforming them?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

There were some sanding marks left kindly by Aston from new. They were the typical pigtailing you'd see but the owner wasn't interested in paying for the removal of these so they were left


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

R1KK1 BFG said:


> was this a full correction detail ?
> 
> Passenger arch , what looks to be a cluster of swirls/scratches and possibly some hollogramming ...


Are you looking at the photo where the wax is curing??


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

2nd pic of the wax curing yes..

looking at it again it might just be the way the wax was applied if so then i apologise 



Look at what it says at the bottom of the link kev :

"Swissvax detailer : Preforming PAINT CORRECTION covering manchester lancashire and north west "


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't believe such a fine car ended up in such a scabby ar$ed state 

Lucky it wasn't swirled to death though :thumb:

Fantastic job and proof that SV is top quality 

thanks for taking time to share



ian


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

R1KK1 BFG said:


> "Swissvax detailer : Preforming PAINT CORRECTION covering manchester lancashire and north west "


Probably because he does do paint correction and covers Manchester, lancashire and the north west......


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

R1KK1 BFG said:


> 2nd pic of the wax curing yes..
> 
> looking at it again it might just be the way the wax was applied if so then i apologise
> 
> ...


thats part of his signature 
re-read the thread for a description of the work done..


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

The engine bay was... O M G ! he drove into some forests or what ? 

Anyway, super great job, especially on the wheels... How did you get that done ?


----------



## Junkie (Apr 25, 2009)

JPC, I have been lurking around this forum for some time now, only joining in recent times as a kind of right of passage.

I have to say, your work amazes me consistently, the transformations from zero to hero are always a pleasure to witness.

Had that been my Aston I would have shed a tear at the finished result, despite any limitations imposed by the owner. But then, I wouldn't have let it get into that state in the first place.

Working in London I see some very expensive cars in poor condition, now and again one may stand out from the crowd and this is one of those my friend.

Well done, keep up the excellent work.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you for that junkie. It's comment like that that are always nice to read. Thanks very much sir


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work there, your unit looks very impressive to. I'm sure the owner was more than happy with that result :thumb:


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Incredible work, that car looks as good as it should now. Thanks for the post.

-Kody-


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, I cant believe any Aston owner would let such a car get in that state. Great work, I bet the owner felt like he'd got a new car when he picked it up!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

good work :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work as ever, always look forward to your writeups.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Great job on the leather! What a transformation!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

rob929 said:


> Great job on the leather! What a transformation!


I do like a good leather turnaround!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Divine said:


> What was the clothe used to remove the wax (final buff, not the grabber)
> 
> Thanks


swissvax micropolish cloth mate


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

G105ALY said:


> Wow, I cant believe any Aston owner would let such a car get in that state. Great work, I bet the owner felt like he'd got a new car when he picked it up!


it got like that because the owner bought to car to drive it. fair enough i guess


----------



## Sandmo (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome!! Well done!!


----------



## quimpecavel (Nov 7, 2010)

how con a car like this be sooooo badly treated?!
pro turn around!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think people need to remember that we're the minority here, so when we're are saying "I can't believe its so badly treated", its only being badly treated in our eyes, to 99% of people that is just called using a car, weather it be a fiat uno or a ferrari enzo. 

OP, that is an amazing turnaround and in such a short amount of time, I would of thought the wheel refurb would of taken many hours, or was this done by a different person/company?

Also, for the interior, what were those cotton bud sticks you were using for the really intricate parts around buttons etc, they look very handy?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

quimpecavel said:


> how con a car like this be sooooo badly treated?!
> pro turn around!


Eddy answered it perfectly. The owner bought this car to drive, end of. That's why he employs my services when needed :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you have an answer to my question 2 posts up mate?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry eddy. Those swabs are megs microtones swabs


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

it must have been like having a new car for him!!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> it must have been like having a new car for him!!!


it certainly was. He actually said that


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice cars mate,Superb photos!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

cheers mate


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you do my favourite write ups on DW, cheers for sharing


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks ben I'm flattered!!


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I really do need to bring my Abarth to you in the summer. Get some of that Swissvax on it


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ive never done an abarth and would love to!


----------

